# What do you wish you'd known beforehand? Advice for someone moving soon.



## EXPName (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all

We have just learned that I have been offered a fixed-term job in the US, and as a result will be moving from the UK to Indiana for 3 years this February. We will go on a J1 visa (J2 for my spouse).

We are very excited, but also nervous - and there is so much to do! I have been looking for a while and have only found little snippets of information, so I thought I'd ask for advice here. Any insight on these questions would be helpful.

Most importantly: what do you wish you'd known/thought of before moving?

Some general thoughts/confusions below:

SSN: Should we apply for these before leaving? I saw someone say they could take longer to arrive than if we waited and applied once we are there.

Driving License: Arg. I have seen statements that with an International Driving Permit (can get from the Post Office), we could drive for a while before taking the test. Others have said that we will only have 10 days from arriving in Indiana before we are no longer allowed to drive with our UK licenses. Does anyone know the answer?

Bank accounts: Is it possible to set one up from the UK (say, with American Express)? Or do we have to wait?

Store or throw away? Since we know we will be coming back in 3 years, should we store some of our stuff that we can't take or is the cost usually prohibitive?

Moving companies: Any generally well-known or reliable ones?

We can get health insurance through my employer and try to find somewhere to rent once we're there. Is there anything I've missed? 

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

J-1 is not an rmployment visa as such 

J-1 visa is a non-immigrant visa issued by the United States to exchange visitors participating in programs that promote cultural exchange, especially to obtain medical or business training within the U.S. All applicants must meet eligibility criteria and be sponsored either by a private sector or government program


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Drivers licence: BMV: New Indiana Residents

An International permit makes no difference. It's really just a translation of your national licence. Because your licence is in English, and US folk speak English more or less, you don't need the International document. Not ever.

Although last month, when I went to DMV in DC for a licence, the guy at the counter asked me if I had a translation for my Australian licence ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

J1 is not an employment visa.
Take the very basics if you have to ship your household yourself. Unless you are focused on high end and quality it is rather inexpensive to furnish a small temporary place. 
SS# - J1 cannot apply prior to entering the US
Storage - it depends on what you store, heirlooms or IKEA

Good luck! Bring warm clothes!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Agioe said:


> ...to honor a foreign driver license for *visitors* to the US...


(Emphasis mine.) Give every word at least some weight when drawing inferences. A "visitor" is not a "resident."


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

In Agioe's defence (although it seems that he or she is offering services not unlike those needlessly offered by 'visa agents'), that was a direct quote from the Indiana DMV. 

The DMV goes on to say, after that, "If you have an out-of-country driver's license and intend to become a resident of Indiana or meet Indiana residency requirements ... "


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellthorpe said:


> Drivers licence: BMV: New Indiana Residents An International permit makes no difference. It's really just a translation of your national licence. Because your licence is in English, and US folk speak English more or less, you don't need the International document. Not ever. Although last month, when I went to DMV in DC for a licence, the guy at the counter asked me if I had a translation for my Australian licence ...


I find this quite interesting as there is confusion related to the "international permit". It should technically be renamed to something less misleading. As you have indicated, it is only a translation and nothing more. It carries no legal rights and is not a permit or license. Warm regards!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bellthorpe said:


> The DMV goes on to say, after that, "If you have an out-of-country driver's license and intend to become a resident of Indiana or meet Indiana residency requirements ... "


Exactly. Indiana has stated the requirements quite well.

Here's an interesting question: can you even be a legal alien visitor to the United States for one continuous year? "Very rarely," I'd say. An emergency medical situation would be an example, but presumably you aren't going to be driving much if you're stuck in a U.S. hospital in a coma.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I've come to the view that by 'visitor' they mean someone on a visa. Have a look at the wording here: http://www.uscis.gov/visit-united-states/visit-us.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

koppazee said:


> I find this quite interesting as there is confusion related to the "international permit". It should technically be renamed to something less misleading. As you have indicated, it is only a translation and nothing more. It carries no legal rights and is not a permit or license. Warm regards!


There are US states requiring them of drivers using non US licenses. Rule of thumb - you a not a tourist you need a drivers license which is not a big deal. Do go through the respective state's manual. It seems like questions about alcohol, school buses and and such are always part of the exam. Check into motorcycle and boat when getting the car license versus later.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Florida was requiring international licenses for a while, but apparently that got shot down when someone pointed out that the international treaty on accepting other countries' licenses takes precedence over state law. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

